#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Прямая трансляция. Учения Его Святейшества Далай-ламы по "Бодхичарья-аватаре"

## Дордже

*C 7 по 10 января*  состоится прямая интернет-трансляция учений *Его Святейшества Далай-ламы* в Университете высшей тибетологии в Сарнатхе по "*Бодхичарья-аватаре*"

Ссылка на видео http://dalailama.com/liveweb (ССЫЛКА УТОЧНЕНА)
Ссылка на русский перевод (Майя Малыгина)  http://www.ustream.tv/channel/tenzinchoezom37


Предварительное расписание:
7.30 - 9.30 (мск) - первая сессия
11.30 -13.30 (мск) - вторая сессия

----------

Aion (09.01.2013), Ритл (04.01.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (03.01.2013), Тант (04.01.2013), Че Линг (04.01.2013), Чиффа (04.01.2013)

----------


## Чиффа

Спасибо организаторам!

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (08.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

Сегодня всё утро были неполадки в интернет-соединении. Сейчас всё восстановлено, так что надежда есть на продолжение работы с 11.30 мск)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Сегодня всё утро были неполадки в интернет-соединении. Сейчас всё восстановлено, так что надежда есть на продолжение работы с 11.30 мск)


Связано наверное с тем, что Бодхичарья-аватара —это важное тантрическое учение только для посвящённых  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (09.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Связано наверное с тем, что Бодхичарья-аватара —это важное тантрическое учение только для посвящённых


Нет, скорее с тем, что у некоторых нет нормальной техподдержки. В данных условиях. )

----------

Дордже (09.01.2013)

----------


## Odvulpa

Скажите пожалуйста, а будут ли доступны записи этих учений в оффлайне?

----------


## Нико

> Скажите пожалуйста, а будут ли доступны записи этих учений в оффлайне?


Они и так уже доступны по ссылочке http://www.ustream.tv/channel/tenzinchoezom37. Проблема в периодических неполадках в инет-соединении. К сожалению, когда нет мощного технического ресурса, такие обрывы связи неизбежны. Но кое-что всё равно записалось. ) Спасибо СонамуТ за его неоценимую помощь!

----------

Vadgr (09.01.2013), Дордже (09.01.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (09.01.2013), Чиффа (10.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

PS. Уточняю, что данный перевод осуществляется по просьбе ряда товарищей из России.

----------

Galina (11.01.2013), Дордже (09.01.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (09.01.2013)

----------


## Odvulpa

Просто я не могу по приведенной ссылке ничего услышать - все виснет наглухо...

----------


## Нико

> Просто я не могу по приведенной ссылке ничего услышать - все виснет наглухо...


Там файлы справа -- кликали на них? У меня срабатывает, хоть и связь не супер.....

----------


## Odvulpa

Да кликал но виснет, может быть попозже будет нормально и тогда смогу закачать...

----------

Нико (09.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

У меня тут, например, связь налаживается только после 13.30 по местному времени. По утрам хуже.

----------


## Odvulpa

Удалось закачивать с помощью VSO Downloader. Так что большое спасибо за перевод и возможность получить данное учение!!!

----------

Дордже (09.01.2013), Нико (09.01.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (09.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

Если кто слушал трансляцию сегодняшнего посвящения Авалокитешвары, там был обрыв в момент передачи шестислоговой мантры, но до этого вроде не было обрывов, так что можно считать, что посвящение получено. ) Насколько это вообще возможно через интернет, но Его СВятейшество вроде считает это возможным.

----------

Galina (11.01.2013)

----------

